# CSM+B dosing



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

I've got a stock solution of 1 Tbls CSM+B. I dose for Fe separately so the purpose of the CSM+B dosing is just for trace minerals.

Any suggestions on the amount of stock solution to try in a 55G tank? I am, more or less, using EI methodology, and do 50% water changes weekly.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i have been doing the EI method as well along with dosing iron seperately and have not seen anything bad about it yet. i dose dry btw


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Satirica said:


> I've got a stock solution of 1 Tbls CSM+B. I dose for Fe separately so the purpose of the CSM+B dosing is just for trace minerals.


What is the dilution on your stock solution? Is it 1tbsp in 250ml, 500ml...



Satirica said:


> Any suggestions on the amount of stock solution to try in a 55G tank? I am, more or less, using EI methodology, and do 50% water changes weekly.


If you are following EI the recommended dosing on your traces is 5ml per 20g. You can add additional iron if needed though I have found that I don't need to use additional iron when using Plantex CSM+B. I only need to supplement iron when using the commercial products like Flourish Comprehensive and TMG.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

MatPat said:


> What is the dilution on your stock solution? Is it 1tbsp in 250ml, 500ml...


Duh! 1 Tbsp in 250 ml.

I never had to dose iron separately until I moved. Now I have to dose iron in addition to CSM+B or my plants look quite pale. One of the differences with the water here I suppose. So you recommend that I continue dosing CSM+B at the "standard" level?

Thanks!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would continue dosing the CSM+B as normal and add the iron if your plants are looking pale. You could possibly increase the CSM+B dosage instead of the iron if you do not have any iron on hand.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks. I have iron and I figure with shrimp and the relatively high Cu content of CSM+B I'm better off dosing iron separately. If anything my inclination would be to back off slightly on the CSM because of the shrimp. Or to change to an other microfert.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Backing off the CSM+B or using another fert with less copper may be a good idea for a shrimp tank. I've not had problems dosing 15ml of CSM+B 3x a week in a heavily planted tank with Cherry Shrimp or Amanos as long as I do the weekly 50% water changes. Give it a try...cut back on the CSM+B and add more iron for a couple of weeks and see how it works for you.


----------

